# Paid for the ad on MTBR, she's for sale



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

After a test ride at AORTA on a Fandango 29'r, the wife and I decided to sell the bike I built as an XC machine, and go to the bigger wheels.

I'm going to try and sell this off-road ready MT800 as built. If it doesn't sell by the time the new frame is ready to build, she will be a parts donor.

This is my first for sale on MTBR in a long time, and honestly at $2 I have no complaints.

Here's the listing if anyone cares.

http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=50784&cat=4

PK


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

I think you'll have no problem unloading 'er, PMK. Used MTB tandems seem uncommon, and modern set ups even more so. And yours is for a nice price by all I can tell.

I was going to reco an alternate online venue, but see you're on it : )


I'm stoked for your upgrade. We've been digging our DC-9 since December.

Mike


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

She&I said:


> I think you'll have no problem unloading 'er, PMK. Used MTB tandems seem uncommon, and modern set ups even more so. And yours is for a nice price by all I can tell.
> 
> I was going to reco an alternate online venue, but see you're on it : )
> 
> ...


Mike, thanks for the vote of confidence.

Lot of people have viewed the add but no interest yet.

I did not list it on Ebay, but could.

Maybe I am overpriced, then again no one has made any offers.

My guess is the Fandango frame will arrive, and this bike will get torn down to build the Fandango, THEN someone will want it in a must have it way.

Parting it out for my other stuff is good too. The Co-Motion road tandem will get a spare set of hubs that will build into wheels. The 440/Ryhno Lite is a shoo in as is for another bike. The remainder of the drivetrain can move onto the Fandango with just the purchase of a bottom bracket.

Time will tell, and thanks for the kind words.

PK


----------



## dir-T (Jan 20, 2004)

PMK said:


> Maybe I am overpriced, then again no one has made any offers.
> PK


No, you're not.

If I hadn't spent $1k on a used Burley Rock and Roll last year (steel, rigid, v-brakes, older parts), and if you weren't 2000 miles from my house, I would probably be buying that from you right now.

Good luck..


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

I have to add here...drifting...

If people understood the parity between a single bike and tandem in terms of what it will do, more happy couples would be jumping on them. I can understand the hesitancy--OTOH, how much does two good MTBs cost? Demo ops seem to be scant to this casual observer. People forever ask "really? how is _that_!?" Or they'll be taken aback by something you rode/cleaned. A tandem will do probably anything aside from tight switchbacks, heavily obstacle'ed turns or big high centers. Precision lines can be challenging. I'm not an awesome single biker, but we can ride close to anything I would ride on my Pivot 29er. Some technical runs actually seem easier on a tandem due to added wheelbase and extra weight in back--dampened endo factor. Also, that extra forward inertia can roll you through tricky spots where you might need propulsion or get stiffed on a single. Through sand patches it feels more stable.

Something you can purchase which can enrich your relationship with your other while you have fun and stay fit can be an incredible boon. Not really about the bike, more about temperament and trust between the riders. My wife didn't grow up biking like most of us, so she's commensurately weak at mt biking. A tandem is the great equalizer. Now she can bike harder and more technically than she ever could or probably ever would. And she's not bothered with all that horrible decision making, hehe. I get to ride with my little buddy without worrying about her taking diggers. No waiting, no dealing with getting separated. I super-love my Pivot, but I have more sheer fun on the tandem with her knowing it's x2.

You know all this already, PK, but most riders are surprised to know some aspects of dirt tandeming. I'm sure there is a perception of them being a pricey novelty. All I can say is, if a couple has appropriate chemistry, they'll have an endless blast on a decent tandem. We're ecstatic that we took the plunge, and are looking to go big on wilderness bike camping in addition to our weekend fare. Kudos for going for it, PK...I'm preaching to the choir, I know.

Sorry for the tome! You can tell this is my second post on a biking board...

Happy riding.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Our getting onto the tandem was on account of my wife developing mid life asthma and allergies.

Before getting a tandem, she was dead set against it. Absolutely no way. We met another couple on the trail and I convinced her it was doable.


We have only a couple of years on the tandem(s). Fast forward, she is positively hooked. Some things on rides get her worked up, but more often than not, she's all smiles, and often comments how on the tandem she is riding stuff she would never attempt on her single.

FWIW, Our first tandem adventure was a rental in Washington DC while on vacation. Poor bike had to suffer us pounding down a 1/2 flight of stairs. The wife loved it.

Honestly I'm mixed and indifferent about selling the Cannondale, on one side it's just as you said, another team taking the plunge to hopefully enjoy a great sport / hobby. The flip side is, if I sell it, I need to find some additional parts to build our Fandango 29'r.

I would enjoy seeing a new team find a new passion and ride the wheels off this bike. 

PK


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice, PK. Good to hear others' experiences. You guys are dialed now...

Do what you have to do. Times are still tough out there. Your philanthropic angle is commendable, though. Que sera sera.

Cheers.


----------



## Team Fubar Rider (Sep 3, 2003)

She&I said:


> ISome technical runs actually seem easier on a tandem due to added wheelbase and extra weight in back--dampened endo factor.


Endoing...that is one thing I've always wondered about when we're on our tandem. I would imagine the fork would fold/fail before you endoed, but DAMN, could you imagine if you did? The stoker would launch like the were thrown from a medieval catapult!


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Team Fubar Rider said:


> Endoing...that is one thing I've always wondered about when we're on our tandem. I would imagine the fork would fold/fail before you endoed, but DAMN, could you imagine if you did? The stoker would launch like the were thrown from a medieval catapult!


We did a wheely one time at Santos on our other tandem. Granny gear climb on a steep slope with no run at it. Just big mashes on the pedals. As we approached the summit, and this was a short climb, maybe 30 or so feet from the slow 180 degree turn to the top of the climb, up about 8 feet or so.

When that front wheel started to get off the ground...I about ruined a set of Pearl Izumi's.

8 feet above the ground, plus a tandems length from rear wheel to captains quarters. Probably a 12 foot fall onto my back.

Luckily, as we crested the climb, I started dragging the rear brake.

as for the endo, we rode a section of trail we have ridden many times. This particular time, the backside of a mild drop was washed out. When we went over the top, the front wheel drop into a rut...front chainring caught, all stopped, weight went forward rear wheel came up, stokers arms could not support the impact...she semi launched to the side into the brush, wacking her knee. Closet we have come to an endo on the tandem, I'm certain it would be ugly. No doubt the stoker would kill any surviving captain.

PK


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

dir-T said:


> No, you're not.
> 
> If I hadn't spent $1k on a used Burley Rock and Roll last year (steel, rigid, v-brakes, older parts), and if you weren't 2000 miles from my house, I would probably be buying that from you right now.
> 
> Good luck..


It can easily be boxed for the trip...then the box from the "Dale can send the Burley to a new home.

Just messing around with you, I'm sure the Burley is a blast to ride.

PK


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Still no interest. Actually it appears very few tandems, road, mtb, or cruiser, are moving unless they are a smokin' deal.

If anyone has interest and cares to make a reasonable offer that's fine too.

Also, it would be ideal to sell as a complete bike, but it is looking as if the MT800 is going to be used as a donor for our next tandem.

If anyone has an interest in some of the parts, let me know. Not exactly certain what will remain but just putting this out there.

At the moment these things may go individually, it will be at least the frame with eccentric and rigid fork, the Manitou Suspension fork, Coda suspension stoker seatpost, possibly the cranks/chainrings/bb's. I also have a set of Rhyno Lite/Shimano hubbed wheels that were original with this bike.

PK


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

*rigid fork?*

PMK,

Do you happen to have the original rigid fork? I'm trying to find one for a commuter Cannondale build.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Yes, I was however toying with selling the frame / fork together.

PK


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

Hey PK...that's a sweet looking Tandem :thumbsup:


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

We got home from a weekend of travel, riding, and picking up a new toy. (Thank You Alex)

To my surprise, I had an inquiry about the MT800.


"is this still presently available for sale and the price negotiable?
do you accept a PayPal account or cashier check?"

Not sure if it was legit, I pinged a blank email and got no reply with a virus, maybe someone was serious about needing a tandem.
My reply was as follows...


"Todd
I still have the bike. 
We can accept paypal, however we will split the fee charged. The cashiers check can work also.

As for pricing, I'm open to offers. I don't know how you intend to utilize the bike, it was built to be ridden on trails / off-road. I can possibly, with some of the original Cannondale supplied components, put the bike back more towards original, and bring your cost down. Just so you know, these parts also have the same low usage as what I advertised.

Thanks
Paul"


This was his next reply...


"Hi,
Good to have read from you and thanks for getting back to me.I will be
more willing to get the Cannondale MT800 Tandem at - $1975 since i
think it is a reasonable price for it and i do not have problem with
that.I do know that you will want to receive the full payment for it
in advance as i will be paying the full money for it.I will want you
to know that the payment that we be sent to you we include an excess
amount meant for the shipping of the Cannondale MT800 Tandem so that
it arrives to me in safe hands..
I will want you to get back to me with your full mailing information
where the payment shall be sent to in the following format as below;
FULL NAME
ADDRESS
STATE
CITY
ZIP CODE
PHONE#
I will be waiting to read from you today so that the payment could be
mailed out first thing Wednesday via UPS courier service.I will
therefore want you to get back to me with all this information on
Tuesday mourning latest please..
I will wait to read from you ASAP
Todd"

Followed by my latest reply...


"Hi Todd,
Unfortunately, I have to inform you that someone else has purchased the bike in the short time between our emails today. 
Apparently, my pricing was very good as this man offered me $3000 and asked that I keep $2200 for my inconvenience and I should take the remaining $800 and provide it to his courier when the bike has been picked up.
If this deal should happen to fall through, I shall email you immediately so that you may enjoy this bicycle for every time that you ride it.
Thank you."

So what's it mean...the bike gets partially torn down this week and new stuff goes on the new frame. 

Todd, if you really want the bike you best move quick...and bring cash, worn bills, no new crisp ones.

PK


----------



## winbert (Sep 22, 2005)

PMK said:


> "Hi Todd,
> Unfortunately, I have to inform you that someone else has purchased the bike in the short time between our emails today.
> Apparently, my pricing was very good as this man offered me $3000 and asked that I keep $2200 for my inconvenience and I should take the remaining $800 and provide it to his courier when the bike has been picked up.
> If this deal should happen to fall through, I shall email you immediately so that you may enjoy this bicycle for every time that you ride it.
> Thank you."


That's classic... nicely done!! :thumbsup:

winbert


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

I forgot to post his final and last reply.

It read something like...

Don't do it, it's a scam

PK


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Bravo, PK.

Selling a road tandem, I got trolled a couple of times by, apparently, one scammer using different aliases. It was downright hilarious...one email mentioned something about _the car_, I was selling, followed up in three minutes with an identical email except referencing _the bike_ instead. Bwahaha!

BTW, congrats on your new rig. I hope you're able to get something for the old steed or its parts.

Mike

PS: Bike was listed at http://www.tandemmag.com/classified/index.shtml. Caveat venditor!


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

I can tell you from 10 years of selling tandems that this is the slow time for sales, Barring another economic disaster, things typically pick up in the fall.
How's that new project coming?


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

TandemNut said:


> I can tell you from 10 years of selling tandems that this is the slow time for sales, Barring another economic disaster, things typically pick up in the fall.
> How's that new project coming?


The Yellow Cannondale was torn down and parted out. Frame and original rigid fork went one way, the Manitou went another. Many of the other parts got moved either to the new Fandango 29'r or will become spares for the other bikes.

Our Red 98 MT3000 was listed on eBay but didn't sell. No big deal, eventually it will sell.

As for the new project, Fandango 29'r with a 2x9 single side drivetrain, last night I finished the initial build and we put a few runs up and down our street. It starts, it stops, it shifts gears and is pretty tough looking.

Made the adjustments to the stokers bars /seat, Captain opted for different bars. So hopefully, a dirt test ride and some photos tonight.

PK


----------



## Enel (Mar 23, 2004)

PMK said:


> The Yellow Cannondale was torn down and parted out. Frame and original rigid fork went one way, the Manitou went another. Many of the other parts got moved either to the new Fandango 29'r or will become spares for the other bikes.
> 
> Our Red 98 MT3000 was listed on eBay but didn't sell. No big deal, eventually it will sell.
> 
> ...


Doh!! Now I see this. Do you still have the red available?

We just found out about this tandem thing by borrowing Befoots and it is a hoot. We can finally bring the entire fam along.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Enel said:


> Doh!! Now I see this. Do you still have the red available?
> 
> We just found out about this tandem thing by borrowing Befoots and it is a hoot. We can finally bring the entire fam along.


If you are asking if the red MT3000 is still available, yes it is.

PK


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

glad she's bringing smiles Enel, good luck on your tandem search


----------

